# PC Gamer, 33% Off Nvidia GTX 780/770



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi all, if you're into PC gaming, which I am, you might want to take a look at Nvidias price reduction of there GTX 780 and GTX 770 Graphics Cards. I have been looking for some time to upgrade but have been put off due to price. With a new power supply needed to as well I was looking at over £400.

So, with the 33% price drop from Nvidia I should be able to complete my upgrade for £300. Just a little note: Nvidias prices are dropping today, It looks like the retailers are not keen to drop the prices just yet, maybe because they have got to much stock. So if you wait a while you should be able to get a GTX 770 for about £220. Happy days.:thumb:


----------

